# [résolu] gentoo x86 installé mais pas de bureau

## GentilGentoo

Bonjour, 

Je viens d'installer gentoo (du moins je crois...) après avoir essayé d'autres distributions classiques (ubuntu et ses variantes).

J'essaye donc Gentoo par curiosité et voir un peu comment ça fonctionne. 

Bref, je suis tant bien que mal la procédure et après le reboot : pas de bureau  :Sad: 

Une idée pour régler ça svp ?Last edited by GentilGentoo on Sun Jul 05, 2015 9:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

Quand tu dis que tu as installés Gentoo, tu t'es arrêtes au stage3, la config du noyau, grub et t'as redémarré dessus?

Tu n'as pas spécifiquement installé de bureau? Parce que le stage3 vient juste avec la base du système, rien d'autre. Un peu comme un bootstrap debian si tu veux.

----------

## GentilGentoo

Bonjour et merci kwenspc,

J'ai suivi la procédure d'installation jusqu'aux dernières étape : 

Installing tools

Configuring the bootloader

Finalizing

J'ai procédé au reboot, je suis arrivé sur le Grub et suis entré dans gentoo avec le password. Du moins là encore je crois...

Pour le bureau, j'ai suivi cette procédure (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDE/fr) mais ça ne marche guère. Je vais la ressayer. 

En fait, je voudrais juste savoir s'il existe un moyen de déterminer où sont mes erreurs. Ou s'il vaut mieux tout réinstaller. Qu'en penses-tu ?

----------

## kwenspc

Oh non pas besoin de tout réinstaller. C'est juste quelques finitions de configuration.

Si t'as suivis le tuto pour KDE, j'imagine que kdm est donc installé, et tu as dû indiquer au système qu'il devait le démarrer (soit à openrc soit à systemd). 

Si kdm n'apparaît pas au boot, c'est que X déconne.

Va voir le contenu de /var/log/Xorg.0.log tu trouveras la cause: driver manquant ou autre.

Tu as quelle carte graphique?

----------

## GentilGentoo

Dit comme ça, ça a l'air simple. 

Je vais tenter de regarder de ce côté et vérifier que tout est ok avant de checker e /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

Pour la carte graphique si je ne me trompe pas c'est Intel GMA 900. La machine c'est Packard Bell EasyNote S4.

----------

## GentilGentoo

Ok Houston, dummy a un problème. 

Je crois que X n'était pas correctement installé

Après recherche il s'avère que :

- je n'ai plus de réseau

- ifconfig -a m'indique enp6s0 à la place de eth0

- lspci n'est pas installé (ou ne fonctionne pas)

Les remèdes glanés par ci par là sur le forum ne m'ont guère été utile jusque là  :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

X _était_ mal installé, donc maintenant ça marche ou bien?

Pour ensp6s0 c'est rien, c'est jamais qu'un nom. Si tu veux vraiment pas qu'udev la renomme comme ça: touch /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules  et touch /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-setup-link.rules (pas sur de celui là)  et c'est tout, au redémarrage ça reviendra à eth0.

Pour lspci c'est le paquet sys-apps/pciutils  (et ça une simple recherche sur le net t'aurais filé la réponse)

Et pour le réseau et bien si tu configurés /etc/conf.d/net selon le nom de la carte (eth0 au moment de l'install, si j'ai bien compris), ça devrais revenir après la première manip que j'ai donné.

----------

## GentilGentoo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> X _était_ mal installé, donc maintenant ça marche ou bien?

  Non. Je crois avoir merdé sur ce point. C'est pour ça que je tente de reconfigurer internet.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Pour ensp6s0 c'est rien, c'est jamais qu'un nom.

  Aucun problème alors. 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Pour lspci c'est le paquet sys-apps/pciutils (et ça une simple recherche sur le net t'aurais filé la réponse) 

  J'avais tenté de l'installer avec emerge --ask sys-apps/pciutils mais ça n'a guère fonctionné. En réponse j'ai toujours lspci: command not found  :Sad: 

En tout cas, je vois que le problème est plus profond que ce que je croyais.

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai procédé au reboot, je suis arrivé sur le Grub et suis entré dans gentoo avec le password. Du moins là encore je crois... 

 

C'est à dire?

 *Quote:*   

> je n'ai plus de réseau

 

Tu en avais après redemarrage?

Peux-tu poster emerge --info

Lance tu lspci en root?

----------

## GentilGentoo

J'ai relu quelques parties du handbook. C'est un carnage. Je n'avais pas remplis correctement USE dans make.conf et n'y avais rien mis :-/ Je pars de loin.

Je réinstalle et je vous tiens au courant. 

Mais déjà merci pour ces indications.

----------

## kwenspc

 *GentilGentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je réinstalle et je vous tiens au courant. 
> 
> 

 

Pas besoin, tu configures tes USE et un ptit emerge -DuN world et c'est bon.

----------

## GentilGentoo

réinstaller me permet de voir où j'ai merdé... Par exemple, cette fois je n'ai pas utilisé genkernel mais l'ai configuré avec make menuconfig. 

J'ai vu que le proc était reconnu comme un Pentium Pro alors qu'il s'agit d'un Pentium M. Je ne sais pas si change grand chose mais j'ai pris l'option de changer. On va voir ce que ça donne.

En tout cas, j'en profite pour te te remercier de t'intéresser aux cas semi-critiques dans mon genre  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *GentilGentoo wrote:*   

> réinstaller me permet de voir où j'ai merdé... Par exemple, cette fois je n'ai pas utilisé genkernel mais l'ai configuré avec make menuconfig. 

 

Utiliser genkernel n'est pas un soucis, mais en effet mieux vaut préférer la config manuel qu'auto si on sait ce qu'on fait. Je l'utilise comme cela:

genkernel all --menuconfig --install --oldconfig --save-config

C'est la même chose que make menuconfig à ceci près qu'il fait tout le reste lui même: le make noyau et modules, l'initramfs, coller le tout dans /boot.

----------

## GentilGentoo

Ok je reviens vers vous pour donner des nouvelles et éventuellement avoir de l'aide. 

Installation reprise ; j'arrive après le reboot à une page du grub m'indiquant : "minimal bash-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists the possible completions of a device/filename".

Je pense donc mettre en place la procédure indiqué ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-773576-start-0.html

Tu en penses quoi kwenspc ? 

Si c'est bon, je voudrais savoir laquelle de ces 2 options je devrais prendre pour monter la partition avant de vérifier le grub.conf.

1 - BIOS/MBR

root #mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo

root #mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

root #mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

root #mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

2 - UEFI/GPT

root #mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo

root #mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/gentoo

root #mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

root #mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot 

J'ai bien conscience que c'est une question des bas-fonds du computer, mais je doute beaucoup.

(ps : peut-être devrais-je changer le titre du mon post ?)

----------

## kwenspc

 *GentilGentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Installation reprise ; j'arrive après le reboot à une page du grub m'indiquant : "minimal bash-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists the possible completions of a device/filename".
> 
> Je pense donc mettre en place la procédure indiqué ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-773576-start-0.html
> ...

 

Tout dépend de la version que tu as installés, 0.97 ou 2.x. Ça a complètement changé entre les deux.

Après si tu te souviens du nom de ton noyau et où il est, il suffit de taper à la main les mêmes lignes de configuration que tu aurais dans ton grub.conf (en corrigeant les erreurs bien sûr).

Personnellement, vu que j'ai une mémoire toute pourrie, je préfère revenir sur un livecd, monter les partitions et chrooter pour corriger ça. C'est plus simple ama.

 *GentilGentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si c'est bon, je voudrais savoir laquelle de ces 2 options je devrais prendre pour monter la partition avant de vérifier le grub.conf.
> 
> 1 - BIOS/MBR
> ...

 

Ça dépend de tes partitions. Et vu l'âge de ton pc, oublie UEFI/GPT.

Dans tous les cas, ta partition / (donc celle que tu montes en /mnt/gentoo avant de chrooter) doit déjà avoir /boot

Et le forum est là pour poser des questions et recevoir de l'aide, donc pas de soucis.

----------

## GentilGentoo

Alors, mon erreur venait de la préparation du disque. J'avais oublié de mettre le bootable flag sur ma partition :-/ Tu m'étonnes que ce pauvre grub2 ne bootait pas !

Ensuite, j'ai remis la connexion en suivant ta remarque sur ensp6s0  *Quote:*   

> c'est rien, c'est jamais qu'un nom 

 . 

Maintenant je tente de mettre kde et je trouve une chose bizare (ou pas ?) :

J'ai suivi cette remarque et installé ce qui était demandé :

 *Quote:*   

> Avant d'installer KDE SC il est conseillé de configurer d'abord quelques services. Ceci est réalisé en partie automatiquement si un profil desktop/kde ou desktop est utilisé. Ces services sont:
> 
>     D-Bus: active l'utilisation du bus de messages système D-Bus.
> 
>     polkit: active l'infrastructure polkit pour le contrôle des privilèges des services au niveau du système entier.
> ...

 

Et là en suivant la procédure, j'ai lancé 

```
emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world
```

 depuis hier soir 21h, et ça tourne encore... Est-ce normal que ce soit aussi long ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *GentilGentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Maintenant je tente de mettre kde et je trouve une chose bizare (ou pas ?) :
> 
> J'ai suivi cette remarque et installé ce qui était demandé :
> ...

 

C'est l'emerge pour kde qui affiche ça ou bien? Parce que c'est vraiment des composants de bases, t'as rien à faire en principe, c'est de l'intégration faite par les mainteneurs gentoo ça. Tout est déjà pré-configuré.

 *GentilGentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et là en suivant la procédure, j'ai lancé 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ma première gentoo - sur un bi-p3 en 2003 - ça a mit 2jours pour tout installer, donc vu ta machine je pense que c'est tout à fait normal oui.

----------

## GentilGentoo

Bon, je crois que le système est fonctionnel. Maintenant il me resme faut lire la documentation sur Xorg si j'ai bien compris.

On peut fermer ce post un peu brouillon je crois. Mais en tout cas, merci pour ces aides. 

Et puis à bientôt, j'ai dans l'idée que c'est pas mon dernier post dans ce forum  :Smile: 

----------

